# Electric Fish cleaning knife



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone use one that they'd recommend? Father's day is coming and my wife always wants suggestions.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 14, 2011)

Best thing since sliced bread. Cuts the time in half, prolly more. Just dont get your hand in the way. I have the green and yellow one from BPS. 2 years of use with no problems. It's made by Mister Twister. Got it for around 20 bucks on sale.


----------



## Specknreds (Apr 14, 2011)

Mister Twister x2

I have burned up just about every brand out out there and Mister twister last just a little longer IMO. I burned up 3 this past year. Some of the guides I fish with burn up at least 5-6 a year. Walmart and Acadamy cringe when they see us walk up to the returns counter. Please take into account that we usually are cleaning a lot of fish every weekend. Redfish are brutal on an electric knife.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, I bought one 3 years ago, never used an electric before - so, I researched and looked and talked to other people - Mister Twister had the best reviews, and came highly recommended. No problems with mine whatsoever. Seems to me, it was not the top of the line model, (maybe that was the cordless model, can't remember now??) - but rather the basic model that I bought which had the best reviews??


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2011)

Berkley 12VDC with the 120 adapter is under-powered for bigger fish, even when using the 120 adapter. When I used mine at the fish cleaning station it seemed "OK" and then someone else started theirs and it was a 120VAC model with no 12VDC at all. He said his was a 120 VAC Rapala


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 15, 2011)

The American Angler knives used to be good. The one that I have is probably close to 15 years old. I don't know about the new ones.

Seems like the Mr. Twister knives seem to be the best reviewed now. I bought one for a buddy for Christmas and used it myself a couple of weeks ago. It doesn't seem to have as much oomph as my old AA but it did the job just fine. The blades could stand to be a couple of inches longer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2011)

Just get a Forshner 8" fillet knife and good stone and do it right


----------



## begs (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the idea of this kit, you could do it at home in the garage, in the truck on the lake, or on the boat, I like the fact that it comes with 2 blade sizes, 6" and 8".....this is the one that I am looking at getting.....


https://www.basspro.com/Berkley-Deluxe-Electronic-Fillet-Knife/product/10219833/-1736832


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2011)

begs said:


> I like the idea of this kit, you could do it at home in the garage, in the truck on the lake, or on the boat, I like the fact that it comes with 2 blade sizes, 6" and 8".....this is the one that I am looking at getting.....
> 
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/Berkley-Deluxe-Electronic-Fillet-Knife/product/10219833/-1736832



The concept behind the "kit" is nice, but those reviews make you think twice about buying it.


FYI, I just picked up a black and decker electric knife from walmart for $5. :lol: They had like 10 boxes on clearance.


----------



## begs (Apr 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> begs said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of this kit, you could do it at home in the garage, in the truck on the lake, or on the boat, I like the fact that it comes with 2 blade sizes, 6" and 8".....this is the one that I am looking at getting.....
> ...




yea I myself just read the reviews lol #-o


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

> FYI, I just picked up a black and decker electric knife from walmart for $5. :lol: They had like 10 boxes on clearance.



So...how's it work?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 15, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Just get a Forshner 9" fillet knife and good stone and do it right



I got stabbed in the left butt cheek with Forshner a couple years ago, and I absolutely cringe at the sight of one these days. I feel much more comfortable with the Mister Twister. Its so happy and perky with its green and yellow colors, and almost makes cleaning fish fun. The Forshners are so dark and evil looking, and quite barbaric.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Just get a Forshner 8" fillet knife and good stone and do it right



Something like this?






Actually that is a 6" flexible boning knife but with it's flexible blade sure does work on the pan fish.

But, there is nothing "wrong" with using an electric knife either


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 15, 2011)

I have one of those too ^

I much prefer the electric if you have a pile of fish to clean. I can be done, cleaned up and in the house drinking beer in front of the television before someone with a manual fillet knife could get halfway into their pile. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> I have one of those too ^
> 
> I much prefer the electric if you have a pile of fish to clean. I can be done, cleaned up and in the house drinking beer in front of the television before someone with a manual fillet knife could get halfway into their pile. :mrgreen:



Not against me you couldn't. I never catch enough to make a big pile. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

> ot against me you couldn't. I never catch enough to make a big pile



=D> :roflmao:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > not against me you couldn't. I never catch enough to make a big pile



=D> :roflmao:


----------



## one100grand (Apr 15, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Not against me you couldn't. I never catch enough to make a big pile. :mrgreen:


 :LOL2: =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 15, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> I have one of those too ^
> 
> I much prefer the electric if you have a pile of fish to clean. I can be done, cleaned up and in the house drinking beer in front of the television before someone with a manual fillet knife could get halfway into their pile. :mrgreen:



I will take that challenge - I can out clean an electric knife any day. Heck, I clean 100 lb tuna with my bare hands - I "gork" them (google it and you shall see)


And I would offer to clean Popeye's "imaginary fish" but those take a lot longer becuase they are either really small or invisible. :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 15, 2011)

What you do with a fish in the privacy of your own home is your business. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> I got stabbed in the left butt cheek with Forshner a couple years ago, and I absolutely cringe at the sight of one these days.


 :LOL2: 

Do we dare ask?


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > I got stabbed in the left butt cheek with Forshner a couple years ago, and I absolutely cringe at the sight of one these days.
> ...




If you do, you're a braver man than I am.


----------

